# proverb original version



## evrix

i found on the web this italian translation of a turkish proverb
_Prima di amare impara a camminare sulla neve senza lasciare traccia
_whose english translation is
_before starting to love, learn to walk on the snow without leaving traces
_but i can't find the original turkish version, will someone help me?
thxs


----------



## Volcano

evrix said:


> i found on the web this italian translation of a turkish proverb
> Prima di amare impara a camminare sulla neve senza lasciare traccia
> whose english translation is
> before starting to love, learn to walk on the snow without leaving traces
> but i can't find the original turkish version, will someone help me?
> thxs



*Its translation is 'sevmeye başlamadan önce karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamayı öğren'

Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamak is a Turkish idiom which means http://forum.wordreference.com/search/hide+one's+light+under+a+bushelhide one's light under a bushel*


----------



## evrix

Volcano said:


> *Its translation is 'sevmeye başlamadan önce karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamayı öğren'
> 
> Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamak is a Turkish idiom which means hide one's light under a bushel*



thanks again for your answer but i have i doubt now
well... two
first, as a confirmation, the literal correspondence between words is something like
once = before
baslamadan = starting
sevmeye = to love
ogren = learn
but the literal meaning of _Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamak_ is *walk on the snow without leaving traces* or something different ?
second doubt is about it's meaning, i didn't think it was exactly about modesty -in italian sounds a bit different, something like unintrusive- but i guess i have to agree with you about this


----------



## aslan

evrix said:


> thanks again for your answer but i have i doubt now
> well... two
> first, as a confirmation, the literal correspondence between words is something like
> once = before
> baslamadan = starting
> sevmeye = to love
> ogren = learn
> but the literal meaning of _Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamak_ is *walk on the snow without leaving traces* or something different ?
> second doubt is about it's meaning, i didn't think it was exactly about modesty -in italian sounds a bit different, something like unintrusive- but i guess i have to agree with you about this




Hide one's light under a bushel:to  Show extreme modesty, However The idiom 
 "Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamak" has different meaning I think  It is used " to do something secretly, without leaving any sign, trace , mark"

I just wanted to give some examples that may make it clearer


A: I have three girlfriends, at the same school 
B: Waow, How can you .....!!!!
A:That s professionalism dude,,, *Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmayacaksın*

X: She wants to know everything what I do, If I do anything that she doesn't like, It will be the start  of a big argument.
Y: That's  so-called love man, No private life, If you want things go well *Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmayacaksın*
X: What???

Spero che te lo abbia spiegato bene
Please Correct me If I am mistaken


----------



## evrix

> Hide one's light under a bushel:to  Show extreme modesty, However The idiom
> "Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamak" has different meaning I think  It is used " to do something secretly, without leaving any sign, trace , mark"


this is closer to what i meant/understood
i guessed something like _trying not to encroach_, as it seems to fit better with the sense of the proverb, but maybe i'm too romantic 



> I just wanted to give some examples that may make it clearer


correction (i can't prevent me from correcting ) you want or would, not wanted, to...



> A: I have three girlfriends, at the same school
> B: Waow, How can you .....!!!!
> A:That s professionalism dude,,, *Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmayacaksın*
> 
> X: She wants to know everything what I do, If I do anything that she doesn't like, It will be the start  of a big argument.
> Y: That's  so-called love man, No private life, If you want things go well *Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmayacaksın*
> X: What???
> 
> Spero che te lo abbia spiegato bene
> Please Correct me If I am mistaken


yes, so it's well explained, e la frase in italiano anche e' corretta (una forma alternativa sarebbe _spero di avertelo spiegato bene_, ma va bene anche l'altra, solo che si fa confusione con la persona -I, he- del congiuntivo che spesso in italiano e' uguale per tutti al singolare e non tutti -gli italiani intendo- lo sanno usare bene)
whenever the question remains, if i may afford, about the literal meaning of the sentence in turkish: is it about snow or about bushels


----------



## Volcano

evrix said:


> thanks again for your answer but i have i doubt now
> well... two
> first, as a confirmation, the literal correspondence between words is something like
> once = before
> baslamadan = starting
> sevmeye = to love
> ogren = learn
> but the literal meaning of _Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamak_ is *walk on the snow without leaving traces* or something different ?
> second doubt is about it's meaning, i didn't think it was exactly about modesty -in italian sounds a bit different, something like unintrusive- but i guess i have to agree with you about this



*It means do whatever you want but don't leave any trace, do secretly

There is a similar idiom in Turkish, saman altından su yürütmek*http://forum.wordreference.com/search/saman+altından+su+yürütmek


----------



## evrix

Volcano said:


> *It means do whatever you want but don't leave any trace, do secretly
> 
> There is a similar idiom in Turkish, saman altından su yürütmek*



sorry if i insist but what i mean is the literal translation, not the meaning
i.e. *saman altından su yürütmek* should literally mean something like _steal from under the hay_ (i don't speak turkish, only found words on wordreference and put them together), so what i'd like to know is if the literal meaning of _Karda yürüyüp iz bırakmamak_ is *walk on the snow without leaving traces*...
i just found that _karda_ should mean _on the snow_ and yuruyup _walk_, so after all i probably have my answer already


----------



## Volcano

*I understand you but literal translation **for idioms **sometimes doesn't make sense like* _*'steal water from under hay'*_


----------



## kalamazoo

The literal meaning of the Turkish is "walk on the snow without leaving traces." In English to "hide your light under a bushel" means to be modest or have some ability that you don't reveal to people. I don't think the implication of the Turkish phrase is the same as the English phrase. The Turkish phrase seems to mean something like 'be discreet."

to "be discreet" would mean not to say too much, to keep things private, out of other people's view. Another possible translation would be to "tread softly" which is more like the literal meaning of the Turkish. To "tread softly" would mean that you don't insist too forcefully or you are careful not to do something too strongly or you don't leave too much of a mark, not because you are secretive, but because you are holding back.   And finally another possible translation is "tread carefully" which means to approach a situation with caution.  In he A-B dialogue, it sounds like it means "be discreet" because one girlfriend doesn't know about the other two.  But in the X-Y dialogue it sounds like it means "tread softly" or probably more like "tread carefully" - don't do something that will get your girlfriend mad at you.


----------



## evrix

Volcano said:


> *I understand you but literal translation **for idioms **sometimes doesn't make sense like* _*'steal water from under hay'*_


thanks, you already gave me the sense, i needed the _poetic feeling_ as the sentence is part of an idiom whose romantic appeal is as important as its making sense
not sure i explained my point


----------



## evrix

kalamazoo said:


> The literal meaning of the Turkish is "walk on the snow without leaving traces." In English to "hide your light under a bushel" means to be modest or have some ability that you don't reveal to people. I don't think the implication of the Turkish phrase is the same as the English phrase. The Turkish phrase seems to mean something like 'be discreet."
> 
> to "be discreet" would mean not to say too much, to keep things private, out of other people's view. Another possible translation would be to "tread softly" which is more like the literal meaning of the Turkish. To "tread softly" would mean that you don't insist too forcefully or you are careful not to do something too strongly or you don't leave too much of a mark, not because you are secretive, but because you are holding back.   And finally another possible translation is "tread carefully" which means to approach a situation with caution.  In he A-B dialogue, it sounds like it means "be discreet" because one girlfriend doesn't know about the other two.  But in the X-Y dialogue it sounds like it means "tread softly" or probably more like "tread carefully" - don't do something that will get your girlfriend mad at you.


great


----------



## EyeCon

By the way, the more frequently used form of the idiom is _"karda yürüyüp izini belli etmemek"_. See h_t_t_p_:_/_/_tinyurl.com/5dpa3r for a (Turkish) explanation.


----------



## evrix

EyeCon said:


> By the way, the more frequently used form of the idiom is _"karda yürüyüp izini belli etmemek"_. See h_t_t_p_:_/_/_tinyurl.com/5dpa3r for a (Turkish) explanation.


Thanks, now i need an explanation of the turkish explanation
What's the literal meaning of the sentence, please?


----------



## kalamazoo

My Turkish is less than perfect, but I think the Turkish explanation says something like "to do something in secret without anyone noticing you"  We can wait for a native speaker.  But the original expression does mean something like 'walk on snow without leaving any traces.'


----------



## Volcano

evrix said:


> Thanks, now i need an explanation of the turkish explanation
> What's the literal meaning of the sentence, please?





Volcano said:


> *It means do whatever you want but don't leave any trace, do secretly
> *


----------



## maxguncel

_karda yürüyüp izini belli etmemek = _walk on the snow without leaving traces


----------



## kalamazoo

evrix is, I think, asking about the literal translation of the expression at  tinyurl.com/5dpa3r .  That just says  "kimsenin sezemeyeceği biçimde gizli iş çevirmek" which literally means something like "to do something in secret without anyone noticing"


----------



## evrix

kalamazoo said:


> evrix is, I think, asking about the literal translation of the expression at  tinyurl.com/5dpa3r .  That just says  "kimsenin sezemeyeceği biçimde gizli iş çevirmek" which literally means something like "to do something in secret without anyone noticing"



you got it
thanks


----------



## nanos

Hello! I am new here. The other day i was watching something, and I saw a sentence in the Turkish language...I was wondering if anybody can translate this to English for me:
"  *Gurur
**Hayati altüst edip, lersine cevirebilir.*
*Tıpkı, lersine akan Asi Nehri gibi…."*


----------



## Volcano

nanos said:


> Hello! I am new here. The other day i was watching something, and I saw a sentence in the Turkish language...I was wondering if anybody can translate this to English for me:
> "  *Gurur
> **Hayati altüst edip, lersine cevirebilir.*
> *Tıpkı, lersine akan Asi Nehri gibi…."*



*Gurur hayatı altüst edip, tersine çevirebilir.Tıpkı tersine akan Asi Nehri gibi...

Pride could turn the life upside down, and turn it out.Just as Asi River that flows inversely*


----------



## nanos

Funny that they mentioned the Asi river!! Since i am from the land of Asi!
Thank you very much! I really appreciate it!


----------

